# Kitzel & Diarrhea Canine RealPCRpanel-ID--UPDATE



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel has been doing more poorly since last Thurs. He has been waking me in the night w/urgency & has had very terrible stools---last night he had blood in his stool although we had thought yesterday it was a bit better. He woke me around 2:30 & again around 5:30 to take him out. About 3 wks ago we did a diagnostic US on him & other than the issue w/gallbladder sludge & a bit higher liver enzymes they could not identify anything. I have altered his diet & tried different things w/out much success. We finally opted to do a diarrhea canine realPCR panel to help us figure out what is up. Last night he had, for the first time, apparent blood in his stool.
Lisi seemed fine but when I took her off the kibble (she only gets 1/8 cup per day but it helps her to have a firmer stool) her stool went downhill. It was better today so we just decided to do Kitzel since it is over 200$ for the one test. If he has some sort of parasite we will just treat them both. Kitzi still has an appetite & drinks well---so a bit of a puzzle. I also thought maybe a loose tooth but D probed them all & none are loose. He is on some heart meds but that would not cause issues for Lisi.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m so sorry. It’s never ending with these fluffs. I hope Kitzel feels better and your able to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, how are your babies doing this morning?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi - So frustrating. Praying the specialists can quickly get to the bottom of this. Our precious Lisi & Kitzi sure have had a rough time lately. This makes us understand the saying "one day at a time" - Uplifting & healing prayers nightly coming your way. I just wish there was more I could do. 😢


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

I am so sorry. How is he doing today. Thers is a good chance it is a parasite. Is he on a new medication, that and a new diet could account for the watery stools, but not the blood.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks all---last night was better. I am fearful of Giardia or Coccidia infection. I also think it has been going on for a while & finally hit a peak. We have had C-diff & it was hard to get rid of but no international travel since last March. Even I have been seeing a GI doctor for "tummy" issues so hopefully it is all non-related & a figment of my imagination---which is fairly vivid!  We do have lots of squirrels & Lisi esp. likes to eat squirrel poop. We also use organic stuff in the grass so who knows what kind of something she might have eaten. Dwt. took the sample to the vet so I have not talked w/her yet (he did curbside). I should know in a couple of days. Until then I will be washing everything in boiling water but will wait to throw out Kitzi's toys until we know more.
Wish us luck!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks all---last night was better. I am fearful of Giardia or Coccidia infection. I also think it has been going on for a while & finally hit a peak. We have had C-diff & it was hard to get rid of but no international travel since last March. Even I have been seeing a GI doctor for "tummy" issues so hopefully it is all non-related & a figment of my imagination---which is fairly vivid!  We do have lots of squirrels & Lisi esp. likes to eat squirrel poop. We also use organic stuff in the grass so who knows what kind of something she might have eaten. Dwt. took the sample to the vet so I have not talked w/her yet (he did curbside). I should know in a couple of days. Until then I will be washing everything in boiling water but will wait to throw out Kitzi's toys until we know more.
> Wish us luck!


You would know giardia...it has a very distinct rancid smell 🤢

im glad last night was better for you 🙏🏻


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Unfortunately we had that w/Kitzi's stool & lots of mucous. It was sort of a green color until I gave him carrots & rice which turned it orange. Then it turned back (after left off carrots) to a greenish w/blood.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, I knew it was a strange smell--even mentioned it to Dwight but I did not know why. We have never had neither of these even living in 3rd world countries at times!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, I knew it was a strange smell--even mentioned it to Dwight but I did not know why. We have never had neither of these even living in 3rd world countries at times!


Ling Ling had it for almost a year. My other two never got it. She likes to eat snow which is a very common way to get it. Its very foul smelling, similar to c-diff, so i hear.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, how was it treated? Did she do a RealPCR panel-ID to diagnose? Did you have to really deep clean every single thing in the house?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, how was it treated? Did she do a RealPCR panel-ID to diagnose? Did you have to really deep clean every single thing in the house?


Its thru fecal sample. You have to bring fresh stools and it doesnt always show up, so taking in several samples a week is key. You also need to do the Elisa test, which test for cyst waiting to hatch, otherwise, you think they are gone and 6 months later the eggs hatch and it would start all over. This is what was happening to Ling and of course, once i started researching, did i find that one test that my vet never did 🤦🏻‍♀️
Anyway, no treatments worked for Ling. My vet gave up and said some dogs will have it for life.
Do you remember Kathleen from here. She gave me holistic protocol to follow and it worked. I retested many times after and she finally came back negative.
You must follow exactly or it wont work, trust me!








Giardia Natural Treatment Protocol | Little Big Cat


This is a protocol that I heard about many years ago for getting rid of Giardia, and have used many times successfully (and safely) in cats and dogs. This protocol utilizes digestive enzymes on an empty stomach. With no food in the system, the digestive enzymes go to work on anything else that...




littlebigcat.com





As far as cleaning...everything must be cleaned. i sprayed bleach after she went potty outside, otherwise the dog will reinfect itself. Damp weather is worse, sun kills it. I only handled her with gloves, in fear I would get it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This is from Dr. Becker site regarding Giardia.

Another problem in diagnosing giardia is that the parasite isn't shed in every stool. This means there can be cyst-free stool samples from infected animals. If one of these samples happens to be the one collected for analysis, it won't show evidence of giardia, even though your pet is infected.
I recommend an ELISA or PCR test for giardia for any pet with a history of GI issues. A fecal ELISA or PCR test is preferable to a fecal flotation test because it checks for the presence of giardia antigens. A fecal float only detects giardia cysts, which may or may not be in the particular stool sample being tested.
Unfortunately, many veterinarians don't routinely run the ELISA or PCR test and instead, use only stool sample results that may or may not pick up evidence of infection. So make sure to ask your vet for a fecal antigen test in addition to a fecal float. Labs also offer diarrhea panels that check for other common causes of diarrhea and this is an excellent diagnostic choice for any pet with intermittent GI issues.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, thank you. I have copied the web-site in the event we need it.
I am pretty certain this is the test my vet ordered---they send it out & is called RealPCR panel-ID. It was expensive. We only gave one sample.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, thank you. I have copied the web-site in the event we need it.
> I am pretty certain this is the test my vet ordered---they send it out & is called RealPCR panel-ID. It was expensive. We only gave one sample.


One sample test for cyst is plenty. Its the in house fecal test is when more in a week is needed.
i hope its not giardia for your sake. Its a real pain keeping everything sterilized.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much Joanne for all the info! I am scared to be honest. After our long battle w/c-diff I know what this entails & I am already exhausted & we don't even have a diagnosis!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you so much Joanne for all the info! I am scared to be honest. After our long battle w/c-diff I know what this entails & I am already exhausted & we don't even have a diagnosis!


I totally understand. Hopefully its nothing but tweaking his diet 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry you and Kitzi are going through this, Sandi! Sending hugs and support <3


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne---that would be a God-send!

Thank you Elizabeth---I am on pins & needles! Hopefully I will hear something tomorrow or Thurs. Waiting has never been something in which I excel.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Just in case you decide to try the holistic protocol, I use the prozyme. I’m actually going to reorder because enzymes are excellent to give to dogs with GI issues. 








Prozyme 200 gm







entirelypetspharmacy.com


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne---how long does that last for one dog? Is it a powder or?? My thinking is IF they have it I will do the antibiotics along w/this & then do this again.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne---how long does that last for one dog? Is it a powder or?? My thinking is IF they have it I will do the antibiotics along w/this & then do this again.


The 200 grams expired before I cld use it all. I was giving it to all 3 at that time and if I remember correctly, I had the jar for 2 years. It’s powder form and I think it was less than 1/8 of a teaspoon when using to supplement with food. It was more for Giardia protocol.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much. I will post here ASAP.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hoping better news. I hope a diet helps him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We had a decent night. . . was able to sleep until around 4:00 ---makes a huge difference in my attitude!  Lisi's stool is firm this morning. Kitzi snuggled way down under the covers to the bottom of my bed---I could not find him at first! He doesn't go off the bed so that was a mystery! I finally found a little, sweet lump! We are getting an arctic blast this week-end so I have some work to do to get ready!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

No rolling eyes...but could it be his diet? Are you giving him a bunch of different things to eat and is it possible he can’t tolerate it. Maybe he has a touch of pancreatitis, or maybe IF you have changed his diet, or giving treats , maybe it just doesn’t agree with him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have altered his diet---but only since he got so sick. The usual more bland, palatable food like rice, boiled chicken, soft carrots, softly cooked egg whites--no fat ---it did not help. Yes, it could be a mild case of pancreatitis---not sure from what though. His diet is pretty consistent except for this. We are still waiting for the test to come back. His stool is the best today since a week ago so maybe it isn't a parasite.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Would you get blood in a changed diet, diarrhea sure, but blood?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Would you get blood in a changed diet, diarrhea sure, but blood?


Yes bloody stools can also be from diet change or intolerance. Also, pancreatitis or ibd flare can cause pure blood In the stools.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Our Angel also had blood in her stool and it was determined that she had Colitis and had to be on prescription diet Dog Food for the rest of her life. She was with her for 14 1/2 years and did very well with that food.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE WED NIGHT:
This just came in from my vet as a part of a msg:

"Oh my goodness, you know too much!!! Sure enough the sample you brought me is positive for both C. diff and another clostridum diarrhea called C. perfringens."
She is preparing some meds we will collect tomorrow as they are closed already.
I am glad we spent the $$. No giradia, but this is also not a walk in the park. I felt pretty sure but was still hopeful. Tonight Kitzi's stool was back to "not good" before we found this out.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omgosh...do you have to clean like you would for humans?
Also...can you ask if your vet can do a fecal transplant to help with recover and remission. The Boston hospitals use the pills for humans a lot around here.
Its very inexpensive to do.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes! 
I am not sure how long we have had it--Dwt. brought it home from Turkey year before last & we cleaned & cleaned & cleaned & we thought it was gone. Last summer I started to have digestive issues, saw my PC who sent me to a GI specialist---he put me on a FODMAP diet for 8 wks (did not help) just kept losing weight. He has me scheduled for scope Feb. 26th in hospital. I sent him a msg. tonight asking if this could be my issue & then read that dogs & people can pass it back & forth. K & L both had it before when D had it but I did not (D & K & L were all tested positive).


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Yes!
> I am not sure how long we have had it--Dwt. brought it home from Turkey year before last & we cleaned & cleaned & cleaned & we thought it was gone. Last summer I started to have digestive issues, saw my PC who sent me to a GI specialist---he put me on a FODMAP diet for 8 wks (did not help) just kept losing weight. He has me scheduled for scope Feb. 26th in hospital. I sent him a msg. tonight asking if this could be my issue & then read that dogs & people can pass it back & forth. K & L both had it before when D had it but I did not (D & K & L were all tested positive).


 I remember all that and I do know it can be passed from pet to human, same as Giardia because one of my clients who fosters dogs got it from a group of puppies she had.
I know it’s disgusting but my client took the fecal pills and it basically cured her issues., something you might want to consider for both you and your dogs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have written to my GI specialist---will see what he says. I know nothing about what you are talking about! He is also a professor so I hope he knows more than most. 
This whole thing just makes me want to go take a nap!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I have written to my GI specialist---will see what he says. I know nothing about what you are talking about! He is also a professor so I hope he knows more than most.
> This whole thing just makes me want to go take a nap!


I’m sure your exhausted. Go nap if you can 🙏🏻


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is almost 8:30 PM so no nap.

I did a little reading from Mayo Clinic on F transplants--here was one negative:

The procedure is considered to be generally safe. The Food and Drug Administration, however, recently released a report about two patients who underwent fecal transplantation and contracted drug-resistant infections. It’s unclear if these cases were related to fecal transplants for C. diff. or if the fecal transplants were done for another condition. More needs to be learned about those incidents, but they speak to the importance of carefully and methodically screening donors.
You are right---it sounds a bit gross.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> It is almost 8:30 PM so no nap.
> 
> I did a little reading from Mayo Clinic on F transplants--here was one negative:
> 
> ...


Yes..,screening is most important. They actually have fecal donor clinics in Cambridge. Out of curiously I wanted to see the requirements needed to volunteer your sooks and surprisingly it wasn’t so easy. I also wonder how oof that article was because from what my clients in the medical field are saying...they are definitely using the pills a lot more.
idk...I think it’s something to consider, especially the dogs. There’s a place in Boston that sells the pills for them. It helped Lacie tremendously.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, if you have any info on the dog pills can you PM me on FB? I might do it for them.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Sandi not again.

At least you know what it is. Have you talked to your vet about immune support? Any idea where they may have picked it up?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter!
The vet suggested maybe a bad batch of food? I have no idea really. She said it is more likely that we would catch it from them than they from us---but that it is possible. My GI's nurse told me the same. I read that both are possible.
Dwt. has an appt tomorrow & I am waiting for an order to my local clinic from my GI specialist for testing. This will take some time to collect specimens & evaluate them. As soon as the street is no longer iced D will get meds for K & Lisi. Our weather is not good to drive on streets as Texans do not know how to drive on ice. 
My vet says it can take up to possibly a month to clear & then we have to test again---relapses are not uncommon so she has several refills for K & L. I am researching if I can use something besides bleach as I don't like to use bleach on granite---so any advice on treating "hard" surfaces out there will be greatly appreciated. 
I plan (on my own initiative) to order some more Proviable-KP (I gave them all I had already) but will ask D to ask the vet if she has any other ideas. Actually I am not at all certain that she has had much experience w/this.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is the probiotic/enzyme I ended up ordering to be given w/antibiotics for K & L:


https://www.amazon.com/Animal-Essentials-Enzyme-Probiotics-Supplement/dp/B0002ADJYM/ref=pd_lpo_199_t_0/141-5582888-9877953?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0002ADJYM&pd_rd_r=83f27d13-04df-4ae4-b674-6571a4e5e9e0&pd_rd_w=EtmZH&pd_rd_wg=Avst3&pf_rd_p=16b28406-aa34-451d-8a2e-b3930ada000c&pf_rd_r=6460MFW8R52W3AH7FG82&psc=1&refRID=6460MFW8R52W3AH7FG82


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, if you have any info on the dog pills can you PM me on FB? I might do it for them.


Here you go Sandi!









All Our Services


Traditional Chinese Medicine (TCM) has been developed and used for several thousands of years, and treats the body as a whole that is composed of several “systems of function.” ...



www.mashvet.com


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It says at the end "this is a service offered to current clients only."


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> It says at the end "this is a service offered to current clients only."


That might be for the fecal transplants like Lacie got. I would send an email and inquire about the pills.

here is the order form. It says nothing about current clients only.








MBRT REQUEST FORM


VISIT OUR NEW MBRT WEBSITE Additional information on benefits of MBRT and administration .



www.mashvet.com


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne I don't understand how this works---does the vet need to order? I have not decided what to do. I need to talk w/my vet but she is very hard to reach esp. now w/bad weather.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne I don't understand how this works---does the vet need to order? I have not decided what to do. I need to talk w/my vet but she is very hard to reach esp. now w/bad weather.


It says on the questioner that they will call you before they process the order. I do not think you need your vet in order to place an order.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> This is the probiotic/enzyme I ended up ordering to be given w/antibiotics for K & L:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Animal-Essentials-Enzyme-Probiotics-Supplement/dp/B0002ADJYM/ref=pd_lpo_199_t_0/141-5582888-9877953?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0002ADJYM&pd_rd_r=83f27d13-04df-4ae4-b674-6571a4e5e9e0&pd_rd_w=EtmZH&pd_rd_wg=Avst3&pf_rd_p=16b28406-aa34-451d-8a2e-b3930ada000c&pf_rd_r=6460MFW8R52W3AH7FG82&psc=1&refRID=6460MFW8R52W3AH7FG82


Luck was on that prebiotic most of his life. Never had digestive issues.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Be careful driving, I saw the pileup near Dallas Fort Worth. Driving on ice is tough, I have Blizzrd tires which have a special formulation to grip in the ice.

C diff is tough, I know it is like a wildfire in nursing homes. I don't know what can be used in place bleach.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Be careful driving, I saw the pileup near Dallas Fort Worth. Driving on ice is tough, I have Blizzrd tires which have a special formulation to grip in the ice.
> 
> C diff is tough, I know it is like a wildfire in nursing homes. I don't know what can be used in place bleach.


Id like to know more about your BLIZZARD tires, Walter. What kind are they?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Id like to know more about your BLIZZARD tires, Walter. What kind are they?


Bridgestone Blizzak tires. They are amazing for traction in the winter. I drove with studded tires most of my life, and it is nice not to have the constant click click as I am driving, though I really loved the performance of studded tires. If I were to get new tires I would look seriously at the Hakkapeliitta line. You need to take snow tires off in the early Spring though. I take mine off in late March. Winter tires are not great in rainy weather. Quite honestly, I have never had issues driving in the winter, except going over the mountain in New Ashford when some (expletive of your choice) idiot decides to stop in the middle of the ascent.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Walter for the warning. I did see the pile-up on news last night. Dwt. has an appt today for his C-diff test. I am still waiting on the GI doctor to contact me. I spoke w/his nurse yesterday. I think she may have dropped the ball. Dwt. will go by & get the pups meds after he visits the clinic. He grew up in MN so is used to "blizzard driving" but Texans go way to fast on ice---they do not know how to drive in this kind of weather so it is dangerous. WE HAVE SO MUCH ICE today & it will continue well into next week. There is a lot of sleet! I honestly am not good in ice either so I won't be driving. I hope, for the moment, not to get our 2nd covid appt. We are due for up-coming week!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Bridgestone Blizzak tires. They are amazing for traction in the winter. I drove with studded tires most of my life, and it is nice not to have the constant click click as I am driving, though I really loved the performance of studded tires. If I were to get new tires I would look seriously at the Hakkapeliitta line. You need to take snow tires off in the early Spring though. I take mine off in late March. Winter tires are not great in rainy weather. Quite honestly, I have never had issues driving in the winter, except going over the mountain in New Ashford when some (expletive of your choice) idiot decides to stop in the middle of the ascent.


Thanks Walter. I appreciate your reply and will ask the tire company about getting them for my car. I am absolutely terrified driving in the snow.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I love this SM forum (some days not) & all the beautiful, helpful people here on so many topics! Big hugs to each of you!
Joanne---get those tires! We want you to be safe. We need you!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I love this SM forum (some days not) & all the beautiful, helpful people here on so many topics! Big hugs to each of you!
> Joanne---get those tires! We want you to be safe. We need you!


I agree with you. I love everyone here too! I will never give up on SM, even though we lost so many good members. I will forever come back.

Sandi...how is Kitzel today?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Elizabeth for asking. His stool is not good today---we sort of go up & down. We did finally start both of them on the antibiotic (we will probably have to do it for 4 wks). Still waiting on the probiotic/enzymes fro AE. Dwt takes his test next week & I think I have worked out a deal w/the GI specialist to take mine nearer to where we live---next week hopefully. I want us all on the meds at the same time. I had to fight a bit as the nurse wanted me to drive an hr. to the specialist to pick up the kit & return it there. I flat out told them that I would not do it---they then did what I was asking in the first place. Not only is it way too far but the roads are icy & Texans don't do well on ice.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dwt. picked up the pups meds this aft while we had a weather lull---it is supposed to get worse again very, very soon. We still have lots of ice in the trees, etc. Dwt. leaves his car outside & it was totally frozen up---tires & all so he had to take mine from the garage. I don't want to go anywhere next week as it is supposed to go down to 5---a new record for here.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

It’s like summer here at 16 degrees compared to you!
Stay safe and warm, Sandi!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dwt. had to cut off a tree-branch ladened w/ice this AM as it was rubbing against our gutter! We have our trees trimmed every other year~ It is supposed to get A LOT worse this next week. They are saying pipes may even burst inside. We have been leaving heat up & letting faucets drip the last few nights. We are due for about 6 in or more of snow w/howling winds so not sure what chill factor will be. If you don't hear from me just know that we lost power!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We have been hovering around 0 at night, but is warming up a bit (daytime highs in the 20s) and turning stormy for us this week. When I brought Casper to the groomers this morning, it just reached 10 degrees. Stay safe.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your baby with the stools, ask your vet for a probiotic that will definitely help and when Cody had diarrhea he was given flagyl, and it takes away the diarrhea immediately and the stool gets formed. My cat has a really bad issue with the stools from his kidney and he is on flagyl once a day for a daily pill . When it gets better I take him off of it and when it starts up I give him the pill and he’s fine. Ask your vet if your dog can take it. Cody and my cat have done wonderful on it. If it’s giardia or coccidia that takes actually a year to get rid of. Maybe hose down the grass with water where they do their business so no reinfection gets on their paws. The probiotic works too as well. So sorry to hear about the babies , they are just soooo super sweet two beautiful baby dolls!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Both dogs on probiotic & flagyl. Thank you for the advice---they have c-diff.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dwt & I have been unable to get to the clinic to get our tests as our weather has been crazy & we are w/out electrical power & heat mostly. Lots going on here. Hotels are full. We don't use generators in TX (& I heard that many who use them like hotels are having problems w/them freezing up). Our homes are not insulated like up north & we have been in deep freeze for over a week already & expecting another ice storm possibly tonight. We should improve by Fri. PM. We are not out & driving. Pups responding slowly to meds but we are going in the right direction.
edit: we were due for our 2nd covid vaccine today---not going to happen!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> Dwt & I have been unable to get to the clinic to get our tests as our weather has been crazy & we are w/out electrical power & heat mostly. Lots going on here. Hotels are full. We don't use generators in TX (& I heard that many who use them like hotels are having problems w/them freezing up). Our homes are not insulated like up north & we have been in deep freeze for over a week already & expecting another ice storm possibly tonight. We should improve by Fri. PM. We are not out & driving. Pups responding slowly to meds but we are going in the right direction.
> edit: we were due for our 2nd covid vaccine today---not going to happen!


Thank you for the update Sandi. I have been so worried about you. So crazy what is going on in TX weather wise. They are definitely not prepared for this kind of weather. My 95 year old mother is on 20 acres outside of Houston and her house is up on stilts and not insulated at all. I heard several more fronts are coming your way too. Glad to also hear Kitzi & Lisi are responding to meds and moving in right direction. Continued prayers coming your way. Get out the blankets, a good book and a good bottle of cab and stay huddled down.
~ Paulann


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry Sandi. I heard that the entire state was under severe weather warnings. Even grocery stores are shut down. Texas has its own independent electric grid system, so they can not pull from the US grid, so they need to fix the problems and can not reroute power. Basically the entire state is down. Lots of layers, stay under blankets.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have been freezing all day---power came back on about 1/2 hr. ago but won't stay so am up-dating while I can. Yes, groc. stores even shut down, but roads not drivable anyhow. Our water, heat, electrical power & even cell is shutting down. I had forgotten how much my joints hurt when I am cold. I even resorted to red-wine tonight to keep the small veins of my feet open! I get frost-bite easily. Just praying we make it to Fri. when things get better. Lots of people we know have burst pipes. Hotels are full & many of their generators frozen up. This is an historic event---thank God.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi I am just so sorry. I wish there were something we could do to help you. Be careful of alcohol because it decreases body temperature. Layers and keeping dry are the most important thing. Put on sever pairs of socks, and wear gloves , a hat, and a scarf. Keep the extremities covered. Thinking about you-all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Walter! I am not allowed much wine!  We did find another duvet w/feathers which are light but warm---Lisi is going to love it! She likes soft things to bury down in. I am so glad we brought them back but haven't needed them much until now. Tonight is going to be tricky. Our headlamps have been a god-send. Will try to check in tomorrow.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE:
Pups stools are now mostly firm----still not 100% but so much better. Due to inclement weather we have not dared to drive on TX roads so we have not been tested yet. The clinic is only 10 min. but up & down some hills & we have so much ice & D's car is totally frozen up along w/our garage door (where my CRV is lodged). I have 2 procedures at 2 different hospitals next week so need to get this done soon. On Tues I have to do a covid test for one of the hospitals so hopefully we are at the end of "winter in Narnia"---someone please tell the snow queen!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzel has been doing more poorly since last Thurs. He has been waking me in the night w/urgency & has had very terrible stools---last night he had blood in his stool although we had thought yesterday it was a bit better. He woke me around 2:30 & again around 5:30 to take him out. About 3 wks ago we did a diagnostic US on him & other than the issue w/gallbladder sludge & a bit higher liver enzymes they could not identify anything. I have altered his diet & tried different things w/out much success. We finally opted to do a diarrhea canine realPCR panel to help us figure out what is up. Last night he had, for the first time, apparent blood in his stool.
> Lisi seemed fine but when I took her off the kibble (she only gets 1/8 cup per day but it helps her to have a firmer stool) her stool went downhill. It was better today so we just decided to do Kitzel since it is over 200$ for the one test. If he has some sort of parasite we will just treat them both. Kitzi still has an appetite & drinks well---so a bit of a puzzle. I also thought maybe a loose tooth but D probed them all & none are loose. He is on some heart meds but that would not cause issues for Lisi.


Oh, dear!!! I went through a long period of digestive problems with my Whisper. So hard when you're trying to find answers so the pup can be treated. Hope a solution comes soon.

Lainie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lainie, both pups have been on meds for about a week now along w/probiotics so we are moving in the right direction---thank you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, how much did you give Lucky f the AE Plant Enzyme, & Probiotics per day. It says 1/4 tsp. a day on food for 30 lbs of dogs body weight. My other ones (Proviable-DC) were little capsules that I just halved between the two of them, and I had a soft chew that I did the same with before that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Walter, how much did you give Lucky f the AE Plant Enzyme, & Probiotics per day. It says 1/4 tsp. a day on food for 30 lbs of dogs body weight. My other ones (Proviable-DC) were little capsules that I just halved between the two of them, and I had a soft chew that I did the same with before that.



That is about right. I put it into a spice shaker and gave it one shake over ice cream at night. i did not measure. Luck used to get a tiny amount of ice cream each night to add to his protein.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sandi, animal essentials probiotic is pretty straight forward 1/4 teaspoon. If they are on an antibiotic, you need to make sure it is give after that and waiting at least 2-3 hours, otherwise its a total waste.
The Proviable DC should have been one full capsule and not split, otherwise they will not get full benefits.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update: Yippee! Both D & I tested negative for all pathogens! Now to just get past this next wk w/both pups on flagyl & I think we can breathe again. I do know that we may need to do a third week though! This stuff is resistive. I think the pups ate some squirrel droppings & there is no way to stop that!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Update: Yippee! Both D & I tested negative for all pathogens! Now to just get past this next wk w/both pups on flagyl & I think we can breathe again. I do know that we may need to do a third week though! This stuff is resistive. I think the pups ate some squirrel droppings & there is no way to stop that!!


Great news


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay! Best news ever 🥳


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Isn't it just!
I could not imagine how we could have it w/all the hand washing we do around here, but it had to be considered since both pups had it. Talk about relief!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Excellent news! What a relief!


----------

